# Modern Merckx sizing



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

What's with the non-steel Merckx bikes and their sizing? I was kind of shocked at the limited number of sizes for such a full price frame--I want a 58.5 top tube and end up looking at either the most expensive or the cheapest, doesn't seem like very smart marketing for a company that always built a bike to fit a somewhat tall and long limbed rider who likes a long top tube, now it almost seems to be going the other way.

Perhaps my interest in owning a lightweight Merckx will have to wait.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Their head tubes are getting too tall as well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ya just have to go for the ones called 'classic'*

the Premium Classic, racing classic and gara classic all come in standard Merckx geometry. A 58 has a 58.3 c-c TT

http://www.eddymerckx.be/


----------

